# Need help with "service exhaust fluid system" problem



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys i need your help. I own a new Cruze Diesel which has run 16000kms roughly. I got the car serviced at the dealership a week back for oil and filter change. 

2 days back on my way to work i got a message in the dic saying service exhaust fluid system with the engine check light on. But i came home and next day i started the car, the engine check light and the service exhaust system warning was gone. 
So i visited the dealership to diagnose the problem. They couldn't find what the problem was but they told me it looks contamination in def and told me to leave the car with them overnight. I last filled my def tank on 20 june with motomaster def which i bought from canadian tire, which i checked meets all the required specification for def. So they are saying if there's any contamination gm won't honor the warranty and they will charge me 560$ for the labor charges. 

So what could be wrong guys and how do i proceed with this.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hard to believe it’s contamination. DEF can tolerate some wide temperature swings. Mine regularly sits in 110+F temperatures and never had it go bad.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's just code for system test. Could be something wrong. DPF or whatever. 

Semi's do it also. Same message. Has absolutely nothing to do with def.


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

I am really confused as to what options do i have if the dealership says that there's contamination and they refuse to cover it under warranty. I filled the def tank full 2 months back and never did i get any message or warning. It all started 3-4 days after the car came back from the service center after oil and filter change.


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Will contacting GM Canada help in anyway because somehow all this is sounding very fishy to me


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Before u spend the $$$, try another dealer if possible. 

For that kind of money it’s worth a second opinion. 

Seems more likely a sensor or wire got damaged or dislodged during the oil change than bad DEF.


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Before u spend the $$$, try another dealer if possible.
> 
> For that kind of money it’s worth a second opinion.
> 
> Seems more likely a sensor or wire got damaged or dislodged during the oil change than bad DEF.


That's what i intend to do but i don't think they'll hand over the car keys to me if i refuse to pay them the labour and diagnostic charges. I am really getting stressed out about this.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

What are the charges?

Did they “fix” it or just diagnose it?


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> What are the charges?
> 
> Did they “fix” it or just diagnose it?


They are telling me they still haven't found out exactly what's the issue so there's no question of them fixing what's wrong with it


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thought they said $560 to fix problem???


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

That's the labor charges they told me they'll charge me if it's not covered by warranty


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If you want to take it to another dealer what will they charge to get your keys back?


----------



## patel.suneesh (Aug 23, 2018)

So finally the dealership called me and told me they have fixed the problem under warranty. Apparently the issue was a clogged def injector because the def somehow got crystallized inside. They also checked the def and they found it be of good quality. So finally the issue is resolved and i am very much relieved. Thanks for all you help guys it's very much appreciated. I'll update you guys what really happened once i get to the dealership and get to know all of the details. Thanks again


----------

